# Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar



## Skysnake (11. März 2011)

*Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar überschatten die Nachrichten über das Erdbeben, den Tsunami und die Probleme mit dem AKW alle anderen Meldungen aus Japan, allerdings berichtet hardwareluxx.de nun vom ASRock 890GM Pro3 R2.0, einem Mainboard, welches nun im japanischen Handel verfügbar ist, und mit AM3+ Sockel ausgestattet ist. Damit lassen sich neben AM3 CPUs, wie dem Phenom 2 X6 1100T auch die im Sommer kommenden Bulldozer CPUs von AMD betreiben.

Als Chipsatz kommt der 890GX von AMD zum Einsatz. Als Southbridge dient "SB850" Chip. Laut Hardwareluxx war die Platine bereits auf der Cebit2011 in Hannover zu sehen. Dort gab es allerdings noch keinen Termin für die Veröffentlichung. 

Da das Mainboard in Japan bereits bei Händlern eintrifft, ist damit zu rechnen, das in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen eine offizielle Vorstellung erfolgt. Kurz davor oder danach werden dann wahrscheinlich auch hierzulande die ersten Boards eintreffen.

Über den Preis gibt es auch eine Aussage. Dieser soll sich auf 11.800 Yen belaufen, was ungefähr 110 € entspricht. 

Quelle: Hardwareluxx - Erstes Mainboard für AMDs Bulldozer-Plattform verfügbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (11. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

Langsam aber sicher kommen die Herrsteller raus mit den Boards, der Preis geht eigentlich ok, was mich aber etwas verwirrt, ist das ein uATX Board?
Weil besonders die Breite sieht nicht normal aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

Jep, sieht nach µATX aus, was angesichts des Chipsatzes auch nicht verwunderlich ist.


----------



## Leandros (11. März 2011)

Sieht Nice aus. Hoffe immer noch das ich Bulldozer mit AM3 Betreiben kann. Scheint aber schlecht auszusehen. 

*ironie* Need AM3+ zu AM3 Adapter *ironie*


----------



## Blackstacker (12. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*



Leandros schrieb:


> Sieht Nice aus. Hoffe immer noch das ich Bulldozer mit AM3 Betreiben kann. Scheint aber schlecht auszusehen.
> 
> *ironie* Need AM3+ zu AM3 Adapter *ironie*


 der Bulldozer passt nicht in den AM 3 Sockel !
Deine hoffnung kannst du begraben da der Bulldozer einen Pin mehr hat an einer stelle an der auf dem AM3 Sockel kein loch ist für einen Pin!
Adapter? ich denk mal ein 1 mm Bohrer würde reichen um das nötige loch zu machen im Sockel aber was dann ? 
Wenn der Pin nicht unbedingt gebraucht wird könnte es ja vielleicht gehen müsste man aber mal testen wenn die Hardware zur verfügung steht und einem ein möglicher defekt egal ist


----------



## kenji_91 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

ein echter witz von AMD, dass für die erste Generation umbedingt ein neuer Sockel her muss bei den gleichen Chipsätzen....


----------



## insect (12. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

hallo - grauer sockel = bulldozer


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

Höher aufgelöste Bilder gabs nicht?


----------



## .Mac (12. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> ein echter witz von AMD, dass für die erste Generation umbedingt ein neuer Sockel her muss bei den gleichen Chipsätzen....


 
Es sind wahrscheinlich eher die VRM Spezifikationen welche einen neuen Sockel erforderlich machen, soviel dazu...


----------



## hot6boy (12. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

da sag doch einer ,,pci stirbt aus"


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

Ich glaube eher, daas das Lückenfüller sind.

Baut man ne GraKa mit vernünftiger Kühlung ein, sind die Relikte nicht mehr nutzbar.

MfG


----------



## hot6boy (13. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

naja..halt asrock  und amd... die können sich kein pci express leisten 


schau dir mal gigabyte 1155 micro atx boards an...  da findeste keins mit pci als ,,lückenfüller"   http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3018F229400-229493.html?q=1155


----------



## sfc (13. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*



hot6boy schrieb:


> naja..halt asrock  und amd... die können sich kein pci express leisten
> 
> 
> schau dir mal gigabyte 1155 micro atx boards an...  da findeste keins mit pci als ,,lückenfüller"   GigaByte Mainboard Formfaktor Micro ATX Preisvergleich | Mainboards - Preise bei idealo.de


 
Was wieder mal zeigt, wie kundenfern Intel seine Ware verscherbelt. Ich möchte meine Sound- und Wlankarte ungern wegwerfen, nur weil sich Intel zu fein ist, die "antiquierte" Technologie nativ zu unterstützen. Komischerweise bieten die achso fortschrittliche Intel-Boards aber auch nur 2 SATA6 GB/s-Ports.


----------



## hot6boy (13. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

ja ich finde das auch nicht toll das gigabyte bei micro atx kaum   ,,pci lückenfüller billich steckplätze" hat   weil dann meine essence st nicht mehr drauf passt


werde dann warscheinlich auf die essence one umsteigen http://www.hifi-und-lebensart.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4109


----------



## L-man (13. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

ich find das richtig gut und auch wenn der BD den SB nicht eindost werde ich auf jeden Fall bei AMD bleiben. Man kann stückweise aufrüsten so auch jetzt. Ich nutze einen AM3 CPU auf einem uralten AM2 Board, nun kan ich auf AM3+ Board wechseln und dann bei Gelegenheit mir die passende CPU holen, das ist für mich als STudent die einzige Möglichkeit einen einigermaßen aktuellen PC zu haben und zu halten. Zudem ist das ein Schlag ins Gesicht für Intel und ihr gerede eine komplett neue Architektur benötigt einen komplett anderen Sockel, dies hat AMD nun widerlegt denn auch Ihre Architektur ist mindestens genauso unterschiedlich wie der SPrung bei Intel. Mir fällt dazu nur ein guter Spruch ein: 

Wer will findet Wege, wer nicht will Gründe


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

Wieso widerlegt? BD braucht AM3+ und wie schnell er wird, muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## L-man (13. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

widerlegt weil zwar ein neuer Sockel eingeführt wird dieser aber Abwärtskompatibel ist was Intel Kategorisch ausschließt bei seinen Produkten. Selbst wenn das Leistungsgefüge so bleibt wie jetzt wäre das für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> der Bulldozer passt nicht in den AM 3 Sockel !
> Deine hoffnung kannst du begraben da der Bulldozer einen Pin mehr hat an einer stelle an der auf dem AM3 Sockel kein loch ist für einen Pin!
> Adapter? ich denk mal ein 1 mm Bohrer würde reichen um das nötige loch zu machen im Sockel aber was dann ?
> Wenn der Pin nicht unbedingt gebraucht wird könnte es ja vielleicht gehen müsste man aber mal testen wenn die Hardware zur verfügung steht und einem ein möglicher defekt egal ist


 
Wenn der Pin nicht gebraucht wird würde ich den eher Abknipsen als ein Loch in den Sockel zu bohren

Ich bin froh wenns neue Boards gibt, so tolle AM3 Board gibts ja auch wieder nicht... Ausser das Rampage..
Warte aber noch ein bisschen, schaffe es ja nicht mal meinen 955 BE auszulasten von dem her..


----------



## fuddles (22. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*

Oh wie toll da ist ein VGA Anschluss dabei. Dann kann ich meinen 14" CRT endlich an meinen neuen BD AMD PC anschliessen^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*



fuddles schrieb:


> Oh wie toll da ist ein VGA Anschluss dabei. Dann kann ich meinen 14" CRT endlich an meinen neuen BD AMD PC anschliessen^^



Die meisten Progamer spielen immernoch mit CRTs, da diese eine kleinere Reaktionszeit haben (wäre aber nichts für mich) Vorallem gucken dich alle dumm an wenn du heutzutage mit nem Fetten Brummer an ne LAN gehst und einen Tisch für dich alleine brauchst


----------



## XE85 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Erstes AM3+ Board für 4 Modul Bulldozer CPUs in Japan verfügbar*



L-man schrieb:


> was Intel Kategorisch ausschließt bei seinen Produkten.



Aus gutem Grund ... denn offenbar bieten einige Mainboardhersteller (ASUS, MSI) für eigene AM3 Boards ein BD BIOS an, ASUS zB hat aber schon eigestanden das man einen einwandfreien Betrieb nicht 100%ig garantieren kann. Die kritik wird auch AMD treffen, obwohl AMD nichts dafür kann das der Mainboardhersteller etwas halbgares auf den Markt wirft und den Kunden ungefragt Beta-Tester spielen lässt. Derartige Probleme vermeidet man wenn man den Sockel von vornherein inkompatibel macht weil eine kompatibilität nicht zu 100% garanriert werden kann.

mfg


----------

